# Konfig für Gaming PC (Minecraft) okay ?



## jocker13 (10. Dezember 2017)

*Konfig für Gaming PC (Minecraft) okay ?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich oder besser wir sind neu hier im Forum
und was Gaming PC / Notebooks angeht etwas unbeholfen, zumindes ich.
Ich bin 50 und mein sohn mit bald 11 ist da schon extram unterwengs was Spiele angeht.


Mein Sohn wünscht sich seit lange einen gaming PC für sein geliebtes Minecraft.

Nun habe ich bein www.rhino-computer.de/ mit besten wissen und gewissen mir für meine Sohn zusammen gestellt.

Ich brauch nun echt eure hilfe um zu wissen ob das passt und reicht oder wo ich was verbessern könnte.

Der Preis liegt jetzt bei 850 EU

Auf die 2te HHD habe ich bewusst erst mal verzichtet.
Lass mich aber gerne einens besseren belehren.

Gehäuse:
Inter-Tech GM-X02

Netzteil:
500 Watt Xilence XP500R6 Netzteil (80+)

Mainboard:
Gigabyte GA-H110M-S2V

Prozessor:
Intel Core i7 7700 4x 3.6GHz

Prozessor Kühler:
Xilence Performance C I250PWM

Arbeitsspeicher:
8GB DDR4 PC-2133

Grafikkarte:
Nvidia GeForce GTX1050Ti 4096MB

Festplatte:
240GB SATA-III SSD Festplatte

Laufwerk:
DVD-Brenner 24x fach

WLAN Optionen:
WLAN Karte Asus PCE-N15 300 Mbit

Betriebssystem mit Installation:
Windows 10 Home 64-Bit

Tastatur:
Sharkoon Skiller Gamingtastatur

Anbei die Konfig:
https://www.rhino-computer.de/go/?8396419631




1000 Dank und ein schönes WE


----------



## Herbboy (10. Dezember 2017)

Also, insgesamt kann man das so machen, das passt ganz gut. Allerdings sollte man eigentlich eher einen Core i5-8400 oder i7-8700 nehmen, oder auf seiten von AMD einen Ryzen 5 1600X. Bei der Grafikkarte würde es erst mit einer GTX 1060 merkbar besser. Vom Preis her ist es auch ok - wenn man einen PC mit nem i7-7700 und einer GTX 1050 Ti und Windows zusammenstellen würde um selberbauen, käme man auf 800-850€, allerdings auch mit einem besseren Mainboard und Netzteil - grad letzteres ist nicht so dolle, aber es wird natürlich reichen, da es ansonsten ja ein "Eigentor" für den Laden wäre


----------



## jocker13 (10. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, insgesamt kann man das so machen, das passt ganz gut. Allerdings sollte man eigentlich eher einen Core i5-8400 oder i7-8700 nehmen, oder auf seiten von AMD einen Ryzen 5 1600X. Bei der Grafikkarte würde es erst mit einer GTX 1060 merkbar besser. Vom Preis her ist es auch ok - wenn man einen PC mit nem i7-7700 und einer GTX 1050 Ti und Windows zusammenstellen würde um selberbauen, käme man auf 800-850€, allerdings auch mit einem besseren Mainboard und Netzteil - grad letzteres ist nicht so dolle, aber es wird natürlich reichen, da es ansonsten ja ein "Eigentor" für den Laden wäre



Danke

Was meinst zu den Angebot

http://news-de.mediamarkt.de/u/nrd....=|c25sXzAwMQ==|Njc0OTM2NDA=|MDNPSU1BQ0xXQg==|


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2017)

jocker13 schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Was meinst zu den Angebot
> 
> http://news-de.mediamarkt.de/u/nrd....=|c25sXzAwMQ==|Njc0OTM2NDA=|MDNPSU1BQ0xXQg==|




Zweispältig: der Preis ist in Ordnung, die Grafikkarte besser als die GTX 1050 Ti - aber es ist eine GTX 1060 mit nur 3GB, was in einigen Spielen wiederum zu wenig ist, zumindest für höhere Detailstufen. Die Karte würde von der Leistung her hohe Details packen, aber die 3GB RAM könnten das eben teilweise verhindern. zudem hat der PC keine SSD, dafür ne größere Festplatte und 16GB RAM. An sich wäre es besser, wenn er nur 8GB RAM hätte, aber dafür noch eine SSD und die GTX 1060 mit 6GB RAM. Wenn man das selber zusammenstellen würde, käme man auf ca 750€ ohne Windows. 

Nebenbei: selber einen PC zusammenstellen kommt nicht in Frage?


Übrigens: was ich nicht weiß ist, ob es für Minecraft nicht besser wäre, eine CPU mit mehr Kernen/Threads als nur einen Core i5-7000er zu haben.


----------



## jocker13 (11. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Zweispältig: der Preis ist in Ordnung, die Grafikkarte besser als die GTX 1050 Ti - aber es ist eine GTX 1060 mit nur 3GB, was in einigen Spielen wiederum zu wenig ist, zumindest für höhere Detailstufen. Die Karte würde von der Leistung her hohe Details packen, aber die 3GB RAM könnten das eben teilweise verhindern. zudem hat der PC keine SSD, dafür ne größere Festplatte und 16GB RAM. An sich wäre es besser, wenn er nur 8GB RAM hätte, aber dafür noch eine SSD und die GTX 1060 mit 6GB RAM. Wenn man das selber zusammenstellen würde, käme man auf ca 750€ ohne Windows.
> 
> Nebenbei: selber einen PC zusammenstellen kommt nicht in Frage?
> 
> ...




Selber einen zusammenbauen wäre auch eine Option.

Hast Du einen guten Anbieter wo selbst ich als laie bei der zusamenstellung nix falsch machen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2017)

jocker13 schrieb:


> Selber einen zusammenbauen wäre auch eine Option.
> 
> Hast Du einen guten Anbieter wo selbst ich als laie bei der zusamenstellung nix falsch machen kann.


 Ich könnte Dir 1-2 Vorschläge für eine Konfiguration machen, bei denen die Teile gut zusammenpassen, und dann bestellst du die Teile und baust den PC zusammen - oder muss der PC fertig zusammengebaut sein?


----------



## jocker13 (12. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich könnte Dir 1-2 Vorschläge für eine Konfiguration machen, bei denen die Teile gut zusammenpassen, und dann bestellst du die Teile und baust den PC zusammen - oder muss der PC fertig zusammengebaut sein?



Sehr gerne würde ich das Angebot für die zusammenstellung anschauen.

Sollte aber in meiner Preisklasse schon liegen.
Alternative nehmen ich auch einen zusamen gebauten.

1000 DAnk schon mal


----------



## xCJay (12. Dezember 2017)

Naja das Angebot ist nicht ganz so dolle.

Das Gehäuse ist eher Plastikbomber von der Qualität her.
Das Mainboard unterste Preisklasse und vor allem nicht wirklich geeignet für die CPU. Das ist eher für kleine Pentiums gedacht 
Das Netzteil ist qualitativ nicht wirklich gut. Dazu würden 400 Watt auch mehr als ausreichen.
Der Prozessor ist an sich ok, aber eben aus der letzten Generation und somit veraltet. Das würde ich nicht mehr kaufen.
Der CPU Kühler ist auch das Billigste vom Billigsten und echt laut und kühlt auch net so dolle.
Die Grafikkarte sollte bei einem Gaming PC schon etwas größer sein, darauf kommt es in Spielen ja an 


Ich würde das so machen:

Intel Core i5 8400 (aktuelle Generation, 6 Kerne, richtig viel Leistung auch in Zukunft)
ASRock Z370 Pro4 (alle aktuellen Anschlüsse und gutes P/L)
nVidia GTX1060 6Gb (deutlich mehr Power und wirklich gut zum zocken geeignet)
8Gb DDR4 RAM (bei den aktuellen RAM Preisen erstmal 8Gb, für Minecraft reichen die auch)
beQuiet 400 Watt Netzteil (qualitativ besser und vollkommen ausreichend mit 400 Watt)
240 Gb SSD
DVD Brenner
W-Lan Karte
Windows 10

Gehäuse zum Beispiel das Sharkoon VG4-W. Das sieht ähnlich aus, ist aber qualitativ etwas besser.
Damit hättest Du dann in jedem Fall einen deutlich schnelleren, hochwertigeren PC.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Dezember 2017)

Der Vorschlag von xCjay passt, wäre aber dann teurer, weil allein die Bauteile ohne Windows und ohne Tastatur/Maus ca 860-880€ kosten.

Aber man kann auch nur eine GTX 1050 Ti nehmen - sofern Minecraft nicht viel Grafikpower braucht, reicht die dicke, und bei Bedarf kann man den PC wieder fitmachen per neuer Grafikkarte. Als Shop kannst du zB mindfactory nehmen, die sind immer günstig. Oder auch vibu-online, ist ein "seriöser" wirkender Ableger von denen.

Alternativ kannst Du auch einen AMD Ryzen 5 1600 oder 1600X nehmen. Der Intel-Prozessor hat derzeit mehr Power, der AMD mehr "Threads", könnte also vielleicht länger "halten", und gut ist der auch. Kleiner Vorteil: das Mainboard für Ryzen kostet weniger, da kannst du eines für 60-70€ nehmen, bei dem Intel geht es ab 100€ los.

Also: 
Ryzen 5 1600 oder 1600X => 195 - 215 Euro
ASRock A320M Pro4 Mainboard => 70€
1x8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport LT DDR4-2400 => 80€
SSD Crucial MX300 275GB => 85€
Sharkoon VG4-W Gehäuse => 30€
Be Quiet System Power 8 400W => 40€
Kühler (hat xCjay jetzt keinen genannt) zB EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis => 25€

Das sind dann 525€. Plus eine GTX 1050 Ti sind es 645€. Mit einer GTX 1060 6GB  ca 790€

DVD-Brenner Sata bei Bedarf ca 15€, WLAN als Karte oder Stiuck ca 15-20€. Windows kostet regulär 90-100€, aber bei eBay gibt es viele seriöse Quellen von deutschen Händlern, bei denen du überschüssige Lizenzen für 20-30€ bekommst (Windows 10 Home oder Pro in der 64 Bit Version).

Falls die SSD nicht reicht, weil auch zB Fotos, Musik usw. drauf soll, kann man entweder eine alte Festplatte als zweites Laufwerk einbauen oder eine Toshiba DT01ACA 1000GB für ca 40-45€ nehmen, oder eine Seagate Barracuda 2000GB für 60€


----------



## jocker13 (12. Dezember 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag von xCjay passt, wäre aber dann teurer, weil allein die Bauteile ohne Windows und ohne Tastatur/Maus ca 860-880€ kosten.
> 
> Aber man kann auch nur eine GTX 1050 Ti nehmen - sofern Minecraft nicht viel Grafikpower braucht, reicht die dicke, und bei Bedarf kann man den PC wieder fitmachen per neuer Grafikkarte. Als Shop kannst du zB mindfactory nehmen, die sind immer günstig. Oder auch vibu-online, ist ein "seriöser" wirkender Ableger von denen.
> 
> ...



Also so um die 800 bis 850 wäre ok.
mehr sollte es aber nicht grade sein

Bildschirm und Maus ist schon vorhanden


----------

